#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Is it easier to hate or to love?

## Shana

Which one is easier? To love or to hate?
Would you feel comfortable loving someone to no end for no reason, or is it more easier to hate someone for no reason?

Which one would you choose and why?
Which one makes you feel good in your POV?

For me, it's easier to love than hate. I can't manage the stress of hating someone.

----------


## Moana

> Which one is easier? To love or to hate?
> Would you feel comfortable loving someone to no end for no reason, or is it more easier to hate someone for no reason?
> 
> Which one would you choose and why?
> Which one makes you feel good in your POV?
> 
> For me, it's easier to love than hate. I can't manage the stress of hating someone.


Hate is easier than love.It is easier to make people cry than it is to make them laugh. It is easier to destroy than it is to create. It is easier to degrade than it is to nurture.

----------


## Shana

> Hate is easier than love.[/SIZE][/FONT]It is easier to make people cry than it is to make them laugh. It is easier to destroy than it is to create. It is easier to degrade than it is to nurture.


You're right about being easy to destroy than make something. Because destroying requires few efforts than to make it. But isn't love the easier one to create? Don't we just fall in love with a baby's simple smile in a second? But to hate the same thing, it requires enormous hatred and effort on our part, I guess. So what's you opinion on this?

----------


## Bhavya

> Which one is easier? To love or to hate?
> Would you feel comfortable loving someone to no end for no reason, or is it more easier to hate someone for no reason?
> 
> Which one would you choose and why?
> Which one makes you feel good in your POV?
> 
> For me, it's easier to love than hate. I can't manage the stress of hating someone.


In my point of view loving someone is easier than hating someone.I f you hate someone you should develop so much negativity against the person i think which is not that easy.As you said above in the comment we can fall in love with a baby just by his/her smile. Which means we can love someone for simple reason but for hatred we have to develop lots of negative feelings against them which is very difficult.

----------


## Karikaalan

> Which one is easier? To love or to hate?
> Would you feel comfortable loving someone to no end for no reason, or is it more easier to hate someone for no reason?
> 
> Which one would you choose and why?
> Which one makes you feel good in your POV?
> 
> For me, it's easier to love than hate. I can't manage the stress of hating someone.


It is better and easy to love others which creates a positive vibe within ourselves . This will lead to an effective daily routine in our life. When we hate someone we will keep thinking of them and waste our time in frustration.

----------


## Shana

> In my point of view loving someone is easier than hating someone.I f you hate someone you should develop so much negativity against the person i think which is not that easy.As you said above in the comment we can fall in love with a baby just by his/her smile. Which means we can love someone for simple reason but for hatred we have to develop lots of negative feelings against them which is very difficult.


Exactly! And as Shivani stated above, we can easily destroy something, but we don't. Would we feel ok with destroying the Monalisa painting? No. That is because we can't muster up enough hatred to hate and destroy something so easily.

----------


## Shana

> It is better and easy to love others which creates a positive vibe within ourselves . This will lead to an effective daily routine in our life. When we hate someone we will keep thinking of them and waste our time in frustration.


You said it. Hatred will one day lead to hate ourselves. It grows inside us like a tumour and destroy our lives so easily. Even if it's an enemy, if we start loving their strengths and flaws, it will be easier to move on from their impact.

----------


## Bhavya

> Exactly! And as Shivani stated above, we can easily destroy something, but we don't. Would we feel ok with destroying the Monalisa painting? No. That is because we can't muster up enough hatred to hate and destroy something so easily.


True. Hate is a very strong feeling It will not only destroy others but destroy our own self as well.

----------


## Bhavya

> Even if it's an enemy, if we start loving their strengths and flaws, it will be easier to move on from their impact.


Well said, If we started to appreciate others strength and accept their flaws we won't get affected by them.

----------

